# Ornament_3



## khaled farag (27 أبريل 2010)

THE ORIGINAL DESIGN


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
سلمت ايدك اخي خالد


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اعمال جميلة اخي خالد وفقك الله فيما تصنع


----------



## khaled farag (27 أبريل 2010)

اخى صلاح و أخى أبو بحر أكرمكم الله و جذاكم كل خير


----------



## khaled farag (2 مايو 2010)

*Ornament_4*






THE ORIGINAL DESIGN


----------



## salah_design (2 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك 
اعمال قمة في الروعة تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق فيما تصنع


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## mohamed-x (2 مايو 2010)

ماشاءالله


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

عمل جميل اخي خالد تحياتي لك وفقك الله


----------



## khaled farag (19 يونيو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> عمل جميل اخي خالد تحياتي لك وفقك الله


 

أخى الكريم أبو بحر شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## chawkiz (6 يوليو 2010)

اعمال جميلة هل من الممكن الاتصال بي


----------

